# Apple Cider Vinegar



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

Supposed to promote healthy gut - does anyone have tips for how to get my Cappy to ingest some?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry, I can't imagine any dog liking vinegar, apple cider or not!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I once looked into it because I read it can help reduce the amount of fleas apparently it tends to keep them away. I never tried it though. 
Last year I was reading the water addictive that I was adding to my dogs water it was the "natural" version. I had tried both from the same company "natural" and "regular"
The "natural" actually had apple cider vinegar. Of course there were other ingredients in it but they actually did fine drinking it. 
Maybe you can try very small amounts with a bowl of water maybe not adding it in front of the dog (what I did) and perhaps the dog would do just fine.


----------

